# Southern Research GHRP-2 Bad Reconstitution



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Pic says a thousand words



I reconned the mod-grf and ghrp-2 together using the same bac water. mod completely clear within seconds. Ghrp as above.

I reconned another vial and it has the same results ?

Is this okay to use ?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

There's an explanation for this on Dats board..So i just checked for it and it seems SRC are not a sponser as there is nothing under the Peptide advertiser??

I had some of toms peps that looked a lot worse when reconed..but apparently it was nothing to worry about..Cant say i was convinced..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> There's an explanation for this on Dats board..So i just checked for it and it seems SRC are not a sponser as there is nothing under the Peptide advertiser??
> 
> I had some of toms peps that looked a lot worse when reconed..but apparently it was nothing to worry about..Cant say i was convinced..


Yeah I just noticed that, although if you search for their name, you can find their section. I have emailed them and await a response.

Are you still getting them off Tom ?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I had the same with mine, they just said it's normal and you need to dillute it more...


----------



## Leanmassworking (Feb 19, 2012)

It is okay to use, and it shouldn't affect the solution in a bad way...I have the same issue with My so fare 3 vials of the SRC Ghrp-2, and the same for there Modgrf, there is also white/gray materiel floating around in the vial after reconstitution, find it strange anyway and more bacwater, will not make it clear !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

See, that "white/gray material" worries me. WTF is that sh1T?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> I had the same with mine, they just said it's normal and you need to dillute it more...


I reconned with 2.5ml. Not getting much more in the vial. That sounds like a brush-off answer to me (from them)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I reconned with 2.5ml. Not getting much more in the vial. That sounds like a brush-off answer to me (from them)


I left it 24hrs and it nearly cleared


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Can anyone get on SRC's site? Not loading for me...

Edit..loading now


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Copied from their site..

Ghrp

Reconstitution: As a general procedure, the manufacturer recommends reconstituting GHRP-6 peptides in sterile, distilled water, with light sonication if necessary.

Peptides can have widely varying solubility properties, depending largely on their primary sequence. While many research peptides dissolve easily in water, some, especially those containing multiple hydrophobic amino acid residues, may not readily dissolve. As a general procedure, we recommend first attempting to reconstitute peptides in sterile, distilled water, with sonication if necessary. If solutability is still a problem, addition of a small amount of dilute (approximately 10%) aqueous sterile acetic acid (for basic peptides, PI < 7) or aqueous ammonia (for acidic peptides, PI >7) may facilitate dissolution of the peptide. If solubility issues still persist, it is likely to be a highly hydrophobic peptide, and may require an organic solvent such as Acetonitrie, DMF, or DMSO in order to get the peptide into solution. It may be desirable, initially, to determine solutability on an aliquot of the total sample. The buffer of choice for your experiments should only be added after the peptide is fully in solution, since salts may promote aggregation and therefore create solubility problems.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, the GHRP2 did finally reconstitute. Took several hours, where I would expect a few seconds.

Thanks GD for posting that. Looks like a lot of BS excuses to me, but I don't know

Wonder whether Southern will still get the same recognition now they aren't handing DAT piles of cash ..... ?!?!?!

Hmm. I'm a cynical bastard


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

I always thought that if peptides didn't clear properly then the purity of them should be questioned, and that bits in there were fillers! Was always associated with cheap 'chinese' peptides..........are there cracks appearing in SRC armour!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Am about to run out of SRC Peptides...might just go back to Labpe, after reading this.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Well, the GHRP2 did finally reconstitute. Took several hours, where I would expect a few seconds.
> 
> Thanks GD for posting that. Looks like a lot of BS excuses to me, but I don't know
> 
> ...


when you said you left it 7 hrs then it cleared, did you leave it at room temp or in the fridge?

Ive had this problem too with some Canadian stuff i bought a while back and ended up chucking it.

Just took the jump to SRC and have some on its way as we speak, Im interested to see if the same happens to mine.

Paul and others swear by this stuff though so im still confident its g2g


----------



## Leanmassworking (Feb 19, 2012)

latblaster...Did you find SRC better vs Labpe or DSR labs ?, by the way my last GHRP-2 from Labpe is also a little hard to dissolve, think this is general problem with the Ghrp-2


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I found DRS gave me a headache which lasted 15 mins, everytime I jabbed. I beleive that SRC is better, but in many ways, that is a subjective opinion.

When I dosed Labpe, the initial 'flush' was not present after maybe 15 jabs.

With SRC, I get a small 'flush' everytime, even after 25 jabs.

But, I don't know whether that actually means anything. However, Paul says that SRC are good. And Dat has only good things to say about SRC. And they both know what they are talking about.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> when you said you left it 7 hrs then it cleared, did you leave it at room temp or in the fridge?
> 
> Ive had this problem too with some Canadian stuff i bought a while back and ended up chucking it.
> 
> ...


As i mentioned mine took upto 24hrs,i did not keep checking it though,they must be kept chilled though as degradation will set in as it warms up mate,try never to let peps warm up above 10deg for best results.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Here's something I got small white floaty bits in some ghrp 2 from some place in the USA once.

Today I mixed up drs ghrp 2 and got small white floaty bits.

You guys say src ghrp 2 gives small white floaty bits.

See a connection here.

It's either ghrp 2 in general or they all get them from the same supplier.

Either way I used 100mcg ghrp 2 today and 10 mins later was sweating my nuts off and my cts reappeared. so the peptides Are good.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

LOCUST said:


> Here's something I got small white floaty bits in some ghrp 2 from some place in the USA once.
> 
> Today I mixed up drs ghrp 2 and got small white floaty bits.
> 
> ...


Or their all using the same raw powders to make them??Which probably come from china


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

That is very interesting. Praps they're all Chinese, & it's better to get them from DRS??????

@ Locust, I mean.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

I like drs good prices quick shipping no waiting 2 weeks


----------



## 1MR (Aug 12, 2011)

latblaster said:


> And Dat has only good things to say about SRC. And they both know what they are talking about.


that may be, but he is only endorsing toms peptides again now. and tom is now the supplier on the forum and src are not. that doesnt mean src are crap though, most people say they're great.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I've only ever used Propeptdes before and the GHRP2 cleared instantly.

This is a copy of the email from SRC

Thank you for contacting SRC. Sometimes the peptides bonds take longer to break down, so this is normal, you can try adding some extra reconstitution material and rolling the vial on its side to help mix, as well as storing it in the refrigerator for a couple of days. If the mixture were to appear milky or cloudy, that would not really be normal. This product has great quality and purity, we would be happy to share with you the COA and HPLC information on it. Please let us know if you have any other questions and we would be happy to help. Thank you.

-SRC

I will use them and compare with propeptides


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

1MR said:


> that may be, but he is only endorsing toms peptides again now. and tom is now the supplier on the forum and src are not. that doesnt mean src are crap though, most people say they're great.


Yup, just checked Dat's site. SRC are no longer the endorsed supplier, & now Tom is. Dat says this an executive decision, & SRC are a very good company, & nothing has gone wrong with them.

I've found SRC to be excellent in just about everyway.

Might give Tom's a whirl though, just to see. I want the best available, if I'm to be using them long term.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I have the ghrp from SRC and mine goes the same way. Does not affect the results though. I normally add more water when the vial is half empty and just double up the dose making it the same mcg of peptide. Once I add more water it generally dissolves fully.


----------

